# The face of a happy Beagle



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

So Beau got to be walked without me holding the long line today, I just followed him closely and I just let him roll and sniff everything. Of course he didn't come when called, but he was on a close to 175 foot long line. It was nice to just sit there and watch him do Beagle things and enjoy himself. I love my old geezer


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He sure is a cute, happy looking beagle!!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

He looks like he was enjoying himself


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol his tongue sticking out is cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I like seeing Beau off his leash like that! he looks so happy to be rolling around not getting tangled up! :becky:

looks like you were pretty serious about letting him have a little more leeway after his incident! :thumb: i'm happy for both of you, it must make you feel really good to see him so happy!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I am just wondering why do a lot of you have a harness and a collar on the dogs?
In the case of a "prong" I know why. But with a harness????


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I am just wondering why do a lot of you have a harness and a collar on the dogs?
> In the case of a "prong" I know why. But with a harness????


Ummmmm because he had a neck injury a few months ago and I like walking him on his harness and I use a collar to hold his tags


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey I have that leash! Lol He looks cute and happy


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like Beau is really enjoying himself!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I like seeing Beau off his leash like that! he looks so happy to be rolling around not getting tangled up! :becky:
> 
> looks like you were pretty serious about letting him have a little more leeway after his incident! :thumb: i'm happy for both of you, it must make you feel really good to see him so happy!


My phone must be missing pictures....cause I don't see any with him off leash. Stupid phone:wacko:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> My phone must be missing pictures....cause I don't see any with him off leash. Stupid phone:wacko:


lol I so knew you wouldnt let that one go :tongue: 

I believe David is referring to the fact that Beau isn't being restrained by his leash - he's not off-leash, but let loose on a long leash, coz muttkip doesn't trust him not to run off. He certainly looks a lot happier being able to roll around freely, even with the long leash!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> lol I so knew you wouldnt let that one go :tongue:
> 
> I believe David is referring to the fact that Beau isn't being restrained by his leash - he's not off-leash, but let loose on a long leash, coz muttkip doesn't trust him not to run off. He certainly looks a lot happier being able to roll around freely, even with the long leash!


Ah ok, I seriously didn't know if my phone was just failing me.....I'm cut back to just my phone for a few months while we don't have home Internet....and you never know what you can't see on these little screens!!LOL


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, he looks so jolly and his teeth look really white...not sure if that's just the camera or not. Good to see him having "happy time".


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to see Beau looking happy! Looks like he's gotten a bit "fluffy" though, if ya know what I mean :wink: I remember a time not too long ago when you were posting pics of how in-shape he was, maybe he needs to go on a few more training sessions with his sister Takoda :smile:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, tell that Beau this isn't a pup porn site. What's he trying to do get into PlayGirl?

I just noticed his junk being out in most pics after taking a second look after rannmiller posted about being "fluffy"...how I didn't notice before :noidea:.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Good to see Beau looking happy! Looks like he's gotten a bit "fluffy" though, if ya know what I mean :wink: I remember a time not too long ago when you were posting pics of how in-shape he was, maybe he needs to go on a few more training sessions with his sister Takoda :smile:


He's just now starting to get his winter weight off  But I've retired him from hard work outs due to the arthritis in his knees getting worse. I'll get him leaner, but he won't be like he was in his prime. He's enjoying being fluffy, he's thinks he looks fabulous lol!


----------

